# a hissing and jerky elocution



## Plusz

Witajcie,

Bardzo potrzebuję Waszej pomocy. 
Jak przetłumaczyć a hissing and jerky elocution?
Hissing to syczący, a jerky, to urwany, ale jak to przetłumaczyć zgrabnie z elocution?

Z góry dziękuję!


----------



## LilianaB

You have to provide context -- the whole sentence, not just separate phrases, and the source.


----------



## Plusz

As soon as he is alone, the ghost of Bogart appears before him -played by Jerry Lacy Lacy ,with the aid of a trenchcoat, felt hat pulled over one eye, a chewed-up cigarette, a grin, and *a hissing and jerky elocution*. (about Play It Again, Sam)
Dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

(z pomocą) swiszczącej, urywanej dykcji (wymowy).


----------



## Plusz

Dziękuję LilianaB!!


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> (z pomocą) swiszczącej, urywanej dykcji (wymowy).


Po polsku tylko "wymowa" jest możliwa w tym kontekście. Dykcja może być dobra lub zła, staranna lub niestaranna, ale nie świszcząca.


----------



## Thomas1

A "artykulacja"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> A "artykulacja"?


To jest zagadnienie z dziedziny idiomatyki (i trochę leksyki). Muszę przyznać, że nie spotkałem się z takimi przymiotnikami w połączeniu z tym słowem, ale nie mam na tę sprawę wyrobionego zdania.


----------

